
Survival of the richest: The wealthy are plotting to leave us behind - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/11/survival-of-the-richest-the-wealthy-are-plotting-to-leave-us-behind.html
======
clouddrover
> _They are simply accepting the darkest of all scenarios and then bringing
> whatever money and technology they can employ to insulate themselves_

It sounds to me like all they're really talking about is feudalism. So if they
are convinced that this is the future, then all they need do is look to
examples from the past on how to be lord of a fiefdom. It will probably
involve building a castle and employing an army.

